# Installing LED on 2015 Ariens Deluxe



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, first time poster here. I've read an awesome thread on here in regards to adding LED lights to a snow blower. I went back and forth on all pages to wrap my head around all aspects.

There is really only 1 thing that I'm concerned with. I'm adding a toggle switch to the stator's AC current. However, my stator has 2 wires coming out of it. There doesn't seem to be a ground, and both wire seem to have current on them. There is a red and black wire. Both feed directly to the existing halogen bulb (actually, they terminate to a connector, then red wire becomes yellow). I believe the connector exists if you want to add hand grip warmers.

I am a novice when it comes to wiring, but I do have a multimeter. I tried a continuity test and by putting 1 prong on either of the 2 cables and the other on the frame of the blower, and there is no continuity. Maybe I'm not testing correctly which wire would be hot. All YouTube videos that I found on this always show both ends of the cable. Since only 1 end of the cable comes out, I'm at a lost.

If I were to put a toggle switch, I don't know which wire to use.

This is my first Ariens snow blower, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1 of the lighting guru's will show up here sooner or later. but anyhoo,* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Detroitreds :white^_^arial^_^0^_

congratulations on your Ariens !!

Here is some reading on LEDs : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

when asking something technical it's always helpful to add the snowblowers model/serial number and in the case of anything relating to the engine it's model/serial/family numbers. You might have an engine that produces DC to charge a battery, run LEDs or chute motors and AC to run regular lights lights or heated hand grips.


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

That's the thread I've been reading for the past 3 days. It has some really helpful tips.

The engine model is PW8HK17950781DEABGILOQTUVX59E1M (got to the the longest model number I've ever seen). As far as I know, there is no battery. I do have a turn key, but it doesn't light up the halogen light. Instead of the throttle turning off the blower, it has a key to switch off.

It's the 28" deluxe SHO (306cc), model 921044.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Might be a sticky here :

http://lctusa.com/resources/PGH45163_Online_Service_Man_revD_101413.pdf

Still working on the wiring....


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for pointing that out. I had found it, but the engine size it a bit confusing, which makes me uncertain that it's the correct info. However, I did notice that it seems to be producing 60 Watts, which is great. I'll confirm that with Ariens tomorrow.



loneraider said:


> Might be a sticky here :
> 
> http://lctusa.com/resources/PGH45163_Online_Service_Man_revD_101413.pdf
> 
> Still working on the wiring....


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

If it this helps anyone down the road, this blower does produce 60 Watts AC (confirmed by Ariens chat).


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

detroitreds said:


> If it this helps anyone down the road, this blower does produce 60 Watts AC (confirmed by Ariens chat).


Good detail to know. I have been running LED's and hand warmers on my Deluxe 30 and have not had any issues thus far.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You said it has two wires coming out from under the recoil cover. What color are they and can you post a picture ??

Is it 60 watts AC from each wire or both together ??
I know on my Troy it has two and they are labeled headlight and hand warmer.


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

Here you go. There are no labels. Although you can't see clearly, there is a black and red wire. The connector that goes in is the other end of the light bulb socket.

This model does come with optional hand warmers. I'm assuming that it also splits off this same connector.



Kiss4aFrog said:


> You said it has two wires coming out from under the recoil cover. What color are they and can you post a picture ??
> 
> Is it 60 watts AC from each wire or both together ??
> I know on my Troy it has two and they are labeled headlight and hand warmer.


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

I just did a continuity test between the 2 wires and it came back with a reading. So it looks like the 2 cables perform the same function.


----------



## detroitreds (Sep 29, 2015)

Consider this thread closed. An email to LCT revealed that the black wire is ground, and red wire the hot wire. Thanks to all of those that commented.


----------

